# Renovation projects in your city



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Wuppeltje said:


> *Amstelhof (for old people) to Hermitage Amsterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, the Amsterdam Hermitage is getting a new home!
Do you have any more information? Will new pieces from the St. Petersberg Hermitage be sent to Amsterdam for display?

I wish my city (Melbourne) has one or two of Amsterdam's museum, they're incredible. I especially loved the Stedlijk museum (am I spelling that correctly - it was the modern art museum that was by the harbour whilst its home was being renovated...)


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

And on this side of the world, the Sydney Opera House is to be refurbished to give it better accoustics/aesthetics. Nothing will change on the outside due to it being heritage listed. 

































Here's an article from a few wees ago - I couldn't find a more recent one confirming the refurb. It's to cost nearly $1BAUD - that equals $USD722m, 545m euros, 491m pounds, or $874m Canadian Dollars.



> *Sydney Opera House needs 'massive refurbishment'*
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25219823-26103,00.html
> 
> THE head of the Sydney Opera House says a massive refurbishment is needed so the iconic building can maintain its international reputation.
> ...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ISTANBUL

The logical progression in pictures, how to lose and regain the main streets:

At the beginning of the 20th century.

thanx to www.sercan.de for these, www.imageshack.us









1950s Street opened to cars










Some years later the nostalgic tram line doesn't exist anymore, the area getting more unattractive. Buildings full of signs, and people no longer drawn to the area - tenants change toward the tattier end of the market. 

*The area can now be ripe for redevelopment- whether to slowly replace the cramped, grotty buildings for spacious, updated new builds - or embark on complicated and unfashionable restoration, with less money making contractor deals. It hangs on a political knife.*











After 90's until today:
Several renovations and restorations. The tram line is back, the street decluttered and buildings are rented to high prices again.

DU999 and www.gaxi.com

















*
Before and After* old buildings

These thanx to Messiah

































and undoing the mistakes. Istanbul is the only major city doing this despite huge new developments and modern architecture.
The mayor who put this plan into motion is actually a trained modern architect:

*Before and after:*

all these thanx to DU999


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Sydney Opera House is getting a drastic interior renovation? I didn't know that. This could possibly be the first renovation for the Sydney Opera House since its completion in 1973.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Very interesting projects in Istanbul, thanks a lot!


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Jim856796 said:


> They should have demolished all of the buildings in the Jeffries projects instead of converting them into senior housing. I hate senior housing developments.


Well, if you hate them, that settles it! 

Senior housing is a pretty important part of the housing stock, and the only good option for a lot of old people.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice projects in Istanbul. A great message about how quickly contemporary architecture looks like crap, often.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Hotel Bristol Sarajevo:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

First Canadian Place Recladding, Toronto
now,








after renovations,


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Two other renovated buildings in Detroit:

The Fort Shelby Hotel

















Kales Building


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Horrible renovations in Istanbul...
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/6015/5ozw0.jpg
To replace building like that with semi-historic craphno:


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Several historic Downtown Atlanta buildings have been restored for use by Georgia State University...

The Haas-Howell Building (brick/center, 1920) is the GSU School of Music:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4040024693/in/set-72157622529274605/


The former C&S Bank Headquarters (1901) is the GSU School of Business:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/endsbeginnings/2582274689/


An old hotel building (1929) is GSU student apartments:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4059342201/sizes/o/


The former Rialto Theater is The GSU Rialto Center for the Performing Arts:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/934767514/


----------



## kimsmelling (Oct 30, 2009)

Iluminat said:


> Horrible renovations in Istanbul...
> http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/6015/5ozw0.jpg
> To replace building like that with semi-historic craphno:


It looks nice.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Empire Tower and Crown Princess Hotel in Kuala Lumpur are also getting renovations and a new office tower is being built next to them.


----------



## hannah.b (Aug 8, 2018)

That's very nice.









pc: archiparti


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

*Museu da Borracha Rio Branco - Acre*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A few projects in Rotterdam.

This p.o.s. an abandoned office was refurbished into new apartments and lofts with the name 'van Vollenhovenkwartier'. 
http://vanvollenhovenkwartier.nl/



















a couple more offices with dull grey facades will be refurbished as well.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Post Rotterdam is in essence a renovation project (of the old post office) and a new tower project combined.


----------

